
System76 Announces New Darter Pro Linux Laptop - obl
https://www.notebookcheck.net/System76-announces-new-Darter-Pro-15-6-inch-Linux-laptop-with-excellent-battery-life.401806.0.html
======
jepler
Do System76's systems work OOTB on Debian Stable these days?

